# Gaming chairs



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

anyone got one?

Any good?

are they worth it etc... :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

I've got a Gameracer and Logitech G25. Good fun. Worth it is pretty subjective. For me, yes. Only bought it for GT5 Prologue.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

go on to youtube and tipe in homemade gaming chair,thats what you want


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

what system xbox or ps3 or does it do both?

any links  

Thanks


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

Christ, I hope he don't roll it, lol


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

chr15rey said:


> Christ, I hope he don't roll it, lol


its mad lol,me and a few freinds was thinking of making one its just finding somewhere to put one


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

-damon- said:


> its mad lol,me and a few freinds was thinking of making one its just finding somewhere to put one


If your stuck for space, you could put it in my garage. :thumb:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

chr15rey said:


> If your stuck for space, you could put it in my garage. :thumb:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

